# i hate filetrip



## lukecop80 (Oct 25, 2009)

my friend sent me a message the other day saying that gbatemp needs a funeral 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





so i went straight on gbatemp and found that the download station was gone  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i was really, imean really annoted when i found out that there was no download station and that now i had to log in to this whole new website that is extremely difficult to use  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i cant even post things for some reason and when your posting things you have to go throw 4 whole pages of ridiculous stuff that doesnt even make any sense 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




when downloading stuff you cant see what the file is or how big it is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and to sum it all up i agree with my friend 
gbatemp needs a funeral


----------



## Ryufushichou (Oct 25, 2009)

Sorry to disagree here but GBAtemp doesn't need a funeral, all it needs to do is give us back the old system! I hate to say it but the old system was ALOT better than the new one that is run in filetrip i mean sure filetrip LOOKS alot better but the system itself sucks.

- VV


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 25, 2009)

Filetrip is a very easy site to navigate, and most of your gripes are unfounded to be honest. You can see the size of the file before you download and so on.

I suggest you explore filetrip better, and learn to use it before calling for the death of the forum, it is a great idea and a great addition to the GBAtemp network.


----------



## lukecop80 (Oct 25, 2009)

maybe but atleast give us the old download station back


----------



## Deleted-220713 (Oct 25, 2009)

it is back just change skin to gbatemp lite or classic


----------



## Raika (Oct 25, 2009)

Even if you hate it just keep those negative comments to yourself. Not everyone hates it, you know. No need to make a new topic about it.


----------



## Costello (Oct 25, 2009)

its always a good thing to submit constructive criticism.
but your criticism basically consists in "it sucks", "you need a funeral" and "i'm too stupid to understand the made-for-dummies file posting assistant" ...


----------



## NeSchn (Oct 25, 2009)

Ehh, I'm not too fond of it either but its not as bad as you guys are making it out to be. It just takes a bit of getting used to.


----------



## Rayder (Oct 25, 2009)

People hate change, that's all.  They got used to how it was and don't want to learn to use the new system.  I understand that, but you must realize that for GBAtemp to grow, there will be changes during its growth.  Ultimately, it's for the better.


----------



## DBlaze (Oct 25, 2009)

I think it's easier to use than the old system  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Maybe you should try to take some time getting used to it.


----------



## dice (Oct 25, 2009)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> It just takes a bit of getting used to.



I agree, change isn't always welcomed especially when the old format was "acceptable", even if the new one is better. I suggest allowing more time to adjust to the new system, give it a few more week's usage before coming to such conclusions.

Not having a proper look at the site results in daft comments (such as you not being able to see the file sizes) which removes any credibility you may have had in your other opinions.


----------



## rockstar99 (Oct 25, 2009)

i hate people like you who dont aprecciate other people's hard work
i find filetrip great its cool because of the better interface an is like lockerz cuz of the free stuff


----------



## Supersonicmonk (Oct 25, 2009)

Basically its new and whenever a system people have been using for ages is replaced people always complain about it and then after a few days of hating realize they really need to download something, whether they like filetrip or not. all in all it works and takes a load of stress off the GBATemp Server (Im assuming that its on a different server correct me if wrong) so just deal with it. Its still in its early days and there aren't any useless but nostalgic comments of "This sucks" or "Thnx GBA Temp!!!", Im still not used to it but it does have more sections for phones, iPods, etc which is cool.


----------



## PettingZoo (Oct 25, 2009)

Oh man, I didn't even know of this! Looks really good, though it would be nice if there was a skin to make it look like the current v3 default skin.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 25, 2009)

rockstar99 said:
			
		

> i hate people like you who dont aprecciate other people's hard work



There's two things I hate in this world. People who are intolerant of the cultures of other people... And the Dutch!

Anyway, I haven't really tried out Filetrip much (since I never download a lot off GBAtemp anyways) but it seems to be a good idea.


----------



## evandixon (Oct 25, 2009)

lukecop80 said:
			
		

> i was really, imean really annoted when i found out that there was no download station and that now i had to log in to this whole new website that is extremely difficult to use
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can, actually.  Look to your right.


----------



## wessel261 (Oct 25, 2009)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> rockstar99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why the dutch?
We don't do anything wrong
p.s. filetrip is a very good system, easy to navigate and find things
I like it more then the old download center
(and I may not have many posts, but I check this site every day I can, including the forums)


----------



## House Spider (Oct 25, 2009)

It'll take a while to get used to it. But they spent a few months making it so it wouldn't be fair on them to take it down now.


----------



## lukecop80 (Oct 26, 2009)

i found another problem
all the old files from the gbatemp download station that are now on filetrip don't have the creators name on it and thats like stealing other peoples files

how about when you click on downloads it takes you to a page where it has a link to the old station and another link to filetrip
that way everyone can be happy


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Oct 26, 2009)

I think the concept is good cause atleast theirs a wii homebrew section now lol but i absolutely hate the theme.  Almost enough to not use it.  Also imo it needs more gbatemp branding cause at first glance it doesnt look like it has any thing to do with gbatemp and looks like some unrelated untrustworthy site.


----------



## lukecop80 (Oct 25, 2009)

my friend sent me a message the other day saying that gbatemp needs a funeral 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





so i went straight on gbatemp and found that the download station was gone  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i was really, imean really annoted when i found out that there was no download station and that now i had to log in to this whole new website that is extremely difficult to use  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i cant even post things for some reason and when your posting things you have to go throw 4 whole pages of ridiculous stuff that doesnt even make any sense 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




when downloading stuff you cant see what the file is or how big it is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and to sum it all up i agree with my friend 
gbatemp needs a funeral


----------



## Hotzdevil (Oct 26, 2009)

@lukecop80 can u spend say like a good 10 minutes trying to figure out the interface with a clear mind?? I mean you had already gone to the site with a prejudice(since your friend gave it bad reviews).. If you can actually spend a good 10 minutes i'll assure you that some of the things you are cribbing about (like file size and person who uploaded and shit) are actually there..


----------



## shakirmoledina (Oct 26, 2009)

everything tht gbatemp does is appreciated by members bcz they do not owe us anything but we owe them... everything is free,ad-less, and we get things u would never be able to get anywhere as on gbatemp (community)
try to use the system more and u will enjoy it cuz i truly did
i hope no one minds but i actually felt annoyed about the download center cuz it wasnt grouped very well and things were harder to find but tht didnt stop ppl and after getting used to it, they had no problem with it (infact previously, all my downloads used to crash and stop)


----------



## lukecop80 (Oct 26, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> @lukecop80 can u spend say like a good 10 minutes trying to figure out the interface with a clear mind?? I mean you had already gone to the site with a prejudice(since your friend gave it bad reviews).. If you can actually spend a good 10 minutes i'll assure you that some of the things you are cribbing about (like file size and person who uploaded and shit) are actually there..



i have spent hours on there


----------



## lolzed (Oct 26, 2009)

lukecop80 said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


then you have a weak brain,seriously,it's not that hard to use,dropdown menu,click,find your files,then the download button on the right.however i think they should fix the screenshot thing,it shows all screenshots in the category,it should be the file's screenshot only


----------



## zeromac (Oct 26, 2009)

Well then, you sir are blind


----------



## Law (Oct 26, 2009)

I HATE YOU GBATEMP

GOD WHY CAN'T YOU BE JUST LIKE I WANT YOU TO BE, WHY DO YOU HAVE TO KEEP CHANGING AND MESSING THINGS UP BETWEEN US

I JUST WANT YOU TO UNDERSTAND


----------



## Raika (Oct 26, 2009)

Law said:
			
		

> I HATE YOU GBATEMP
> 
> GOD WHY CAN'T YOU BE JUST LIKE I WANT YOU TO BE, WHY DO YOU HAVE TO KEEP CHANGING AND MESSING THINGS UP BETWEEN US
> 
> I JUST WANT YOU TO UNDERSTAND


Lol.


----------



## Hotzdevil (Oct 26, 2009)

@lukecop80 seriously if u spent hours there then i see no reason how you managed to overlook the stuff you said were missing.. i personally spent approximately 10 minutes (that's why i mentioned 10 minutes specifically) and i had no issues and also saw the stuff you mentioned were missing...

EDIT: going kinda off topic but is user id number the member no??


----------



## BoxShot (Oct 26, 2009)

@ Raika Agrees lol. 

I don't see how filetrip's interface is bad. It is way more friendly than the download center. The search engine imo is way better as well. 

Off topic: lol I just noticed I'm member no. 200 on filetrip.


----------



## benjaminlibl (Oct 26, 2009)

I think it's alright. Kinda reminds me of another site.


----------



## azure0wind (Oct 26, 2009)

i don't like when people don't respect other people hardwork, anyway if you HATE filetrip DON'T USE it....and if you moaning to get the OLD one, don't post topic here why don't you just contact the admin via e-mail????????


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 26, 2009)

Someone bitching for the sake of bitching.  I imagine that you're scouring the place just looking for bugs and errors after everything you said is unfounded just so you can bitch some more.


----------



## azure0wind (Oct 26, 2009)

yeah.... if you don't like the FileTrip go to its OFFICIAL discussion thread... here
and..... complain in there, don't just make another thread....


----------



## BoxShot (Oct 26, 2009)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?s=&showto...t&p=2347940 He already did.


----------



## spinal_cord (Oct 26, 2009)

Well, I have no real counter argument to those who 'hate' filetrip. I for one, am one of the many people who think it is far better than the old system. I was getting tired of not being able to find a file that I new for a fact was in the system. With filetrip you can find the file you're looking for within seconds, everything is categorised and sorted in a very logical format. Hell, I even found some skins for Itouch! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



So anyone who currently 'hates' the new system, just give it a genuine shot, different does not always mean wrong, filetrip is one of those times where different = easier.


----------



## zuron7 (Oct 26, 2009)

The new one is actually much better.
You just need to experience it a bit.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 26, 2009)

I HATE IT, I HATE IT, I HATE IT! I LOATHE IT! I'LL POST MY THOUGHTS IN SITE SUGGESTIONS SO EVERYBODY CAN SEE WHAT I HATE...! I FREAKING HATE IT!


----------



## gokujr1000 (Oct 27, 2009)

What GBATemp should do is when you click on downloads it can link you to Firetrap or the old system like if you clicked on it it could say. "Click here to go to FileTrap" and "Click here to use the old download manager." It's simple and could prove effective.


----------



## prowler (Oct 27, 2009)

gokujr1000 said:
			
		

> What GBATemp should do is when you click on downloads it can link you to Firetrap or the old system like if you clicked on it it could say. "Click here to go to FileTrap" and "Click here to use the old download manager." It's simple and could prove effective.




Wait. It already does


----------



## Ame16787 (Oct 27, 2009)

> I'm sure it'll seem a lot better once you get used to it, I didn't like GBATemp's download section much early on either.[ /quote]
> 
> 
> maybe i'm the only one but i always thought that temp's old download section  was much harder to use much more confusing and it really needed a nice cleanup. i personally like to keep the two separated and filetrip is really  dummie-proof.
> ...


----------



## lukecop80 (Oct 25, 2009)

my friend sent me a message the other day saying that gbatemp needs a funeral 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





so i went straight on gbatemp and found that the download station was gone  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i was really, imean really annoted when i found out that there was no download station and that now i had to log in to this whole new website that is extremely difficult to use  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i cant even post things for some reason and when your posting things you have to go throw 4 whole pages of ridiculous stuff that doesnt even make any sense 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




when downloading stuff you cant see what the file is or how big it is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and to sum it all up i agree with my friend 
gbatemp needs a funeral


----------



## playallday (Oct 27, 2009)

I'm not a bad fan of FileTrip as well, but whatever.  I just won't use it.


----------



## lukecop80 (Oct 28, 2009)

deanxxczx said:
			
		

> gokujr1000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



really explain how

and why are all the people who like filetrip posting here when the description clearly says that this forum is for people who are AGAINST filetrip
not for people who absolutely love filetrip and people who love to go make fun of people who are just saying what they think


----------



## Raika (Oct 28, 2009)

lukecop80 said:
			
		

> really explain how
> 
> and why are all the people who like filetrip posting here *when the description clearly says that this forum is for people who are AGAINST filetrip*
> not for people who absolutely love filetrip and people who love to go make fun of people who are just saying what they think


And where exactly does it say that? And the problem is that not every temper is against Filetrip, and even though some don't really like it, at least they don't make a new topic just to whine about it. Oh, and I don't get how Filetrip makes GBAtemp need a funeral, I don't see the _*FUCKING LINK*_...

In conclusion,

whine moar


----------



## prowler (Oct 28, 2009)

lukecop80 said:
			
		

> deanxxczx said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually, i said +1 before i edited it and said it does.


----------



## Hotzdevil (Oct 28, 2009)

hmm 1stly i think you calling this thread a forum is wrong coz u're already in a forum aint' you?? Also i don't think u have a say in regulating who reads your thread and posts in it coz frankly you're starting a thread which will obviously generate a lot of interest ... So if you're against the new site why asking for THIS site to be given a funeral???


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 28, 2009)

In before topic closed!


----------



## Splych (Oct 29, 2009)

Wow Revolutionize 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Such Spam.

Anyway, I personally, preferred the old GBAtemp Download system. But that's to say, I haven't been using FileTrip long enough to get myself to be familiar with it. So why not just learn to use FileTrip? It is more advanced, and more organized in my opinion. It has added more categories to be more organized, and it also has a different colour scheme so that the normal, average colour scheme will not be over-used.


----------



## how_do_i_do_that (Oct 29, 2009)

Well now, that breaks the majority of stickies with links to gbatemp's download sections. especially for files that don't seem to show up in filetrip.


----------



## CasperH (Oct 29, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Filetrip is a very easy site to navigate, and most of your gripes are unfounded to be honest. You can see the size of the file before you download and so on.
> 
> I suggest you explore filetrip better, and learn to use it before calling for the death of the forum, it is a great idea and a great addition to the GBAtemp network.


Lol, fanboy XD


----------



## Demonbart (Oct 29, 2009)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> There's two things I hate in this world. People who are intolerant of the cultures of other people... And the Dutch!
> 
> Anyway, I haven't really tried out Filetrip much (since I never download a lot off GBAtemp anyways) but it seems to be a good idea.



Hey! I am taking that personally! XD
But Filetrip could use some improvements. If only we could see if there are new files in a certain category (by means of icons) cuz that isn't working at the moment (at least not for me)


----------



## Primenay13 (Nov 3, 2009)

I agree I want old one back!


----------



## BedtimeGuy (Nov 4, 2009)

i have two major gripes about filetrip

1: i log into gbatemp, click on the downloads button (or a d/l link) and have to log in AGAIN- to filetrip. maybe (if this is possible) it could know if you are logged into gbatemp already.

2: it doesn't look like gbatemp. i liked how before the download center was just an extension of gbatemp, but this just look like a foreign uploading site like megaupload.

but besides that, it nice!


----------



## Minox (Nov 4, 2009)

baffle-boy said:
			
		

> 1: i log into gbatemp, click on the downloads button (or a d/l link) and have to log in AGAIN- to filetrip. maybe (if this is possible) it could know if you are logged into gbatemp already.


There is absolutely no need to login to Filetrip just to download a file. However, you need to be logged in to submit files.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 4, 2009)

baffle-boy said:
			
		

> i have two major gripes about filetrip
> 
> 1: i log into gbatemp, click on the downloads button (or a d/l link) and have to log in AGAIN- to filetrip. maybe (if this is possible) it could know if you are logged into gbatemp already.
> 
> ...


2. It isn't supposed to look like GBAtemp, nor was it meant to be direct part of the site.....the plan is to have a different site that would attract flashcart makers and other people as their main host for files/place for download..


----------



## Hakoda (Aug 15, 2010)

I like most of FileTrip, only complaint I have is the search bar. Sometimes when I'm trying to search for something it will autocomplete to something I'm NOT looking for and then I have to go back and make sure it doesn't happen again. 

Who said you had to log in to download, aren't they allowed for non-users? EDIT: Yes they are.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 15, 2010)

Hakoda said:
			
		

> I like most of FileTrip, only complaint I have is the search bar. Sometimes when I'm trying to search for something it will autocomplete to something I'm NOT looking for and then I have to go back and make sure it doesn't happen again.
> 
> Who said you had to log in to download, aren't they allowed for non-users? EDIT: Yes they are.


Dude, that was not necessary.
This was a thread from 2009. No need to necro-bump.

Boy, was I a noob. this post.


----------



## Costello (Aug 16, 2010)

Hakoda said:
			
		

> I like most of FileTrip, only complaint I have is the search bar. Sometimes when I'm trying to search for something it will autocomplete to something I'm NOT looking for and then I have to go back and make sure it doesn't happen again.


can you tell us which search terms you are using?
the search feature could use a fix for sure anyway...


----------



## Hakoda (Aug 16, 2010)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> Hakoda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Woah. I just realized how old this thread is. I'm so sorry. I did not mean to do that at all. I thought someone had opened it when they added the FileTrip forums. Okay, nothing to see here just keep moving along *whistles innocently*

@Costello: First off, I'm sorry for reviving a dead thread. My bad. Second, the problem only occurs when you type slow enough for the autocomplete to appear, this usually happens when I type something and I think about the criteria I want to add. So for example, if you type "3in1" then wait for the autocomplete then type "tool" then enter on the keyboard will automatically go to a specific download somewhat related to your search.


----------



## patboy (Aug 17, 2010)

hey, go out and get some brewskies, relax.. it's new. everything new is always buggy in the beginning. it will work out eventually. if it doesn't... get some girlfriends over and let them play with your joystick.


----------



## gifi4 (Aug 17, 2010)

@ patboy: LOL, nice
__________________
why did people bump a 10 month old thread?
_______________________________________
Filetrip is good, it's a great way to host the files and it works for me so yeah.


----------

